# Java Spiel Sound



## javahans (28. November 2011)

Hallo leute,

ich wollte fragen wie ich in einem spiel zum beispiel wenn ich eine leertaste drücke das da ein sound z.b laser beam programmieren kann oder auch eine hintergrund musik und auch wenns geht so ein knall wenn ich den gegner treffe frage extra da ich noch ein neuling bin in sachen java und in einem projekt es machen muss, habe auch in google nach geschaut aber nichts konkretes gefunden

ich bedanke mich im vorraus


----------



## genodeftest (28. November 2011)

Geht prinzipiell. Schau dir mal die Tutorials von Sun/Oracle an: http://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/sound/index.html
Wenn dir die Standard-API nichts bringen, schau dir das JMF an: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_Media_Framework


----------



## javahans (28. November 2011)

danke für die antwort aber beides verstehe ich nicht ich habe bei einem video gesehen das ich einfach mit dem keylistener arbeiten soll also bei leer dann irgendwie das er mir sound ausgibt 

```
private AudioClip space;

public void init()


{
  space = getAudioclip(getCodeBase(), "sounds/laserric.wav")
    addKeyListener(this);
}

  public void keyPressed (KeyEvent VK_SPACE)
  
  if (VK_SPSACE.GetKeyCode() == KeyEvent.VK_SPACE)
  space.play();
```


----------



## Fabio Hellmann (29. November 2011)

Hi,
wenn du eine Sounddatei wiedergeben willst, kommt es erst einmal darauf an, welches Format diese hat. Sprich, ist es eine *.mp3 oder eine *.wav etc.?
Wenn es eine *.wav Datei ist, kannst du diese mit der Standard-Library von Java (javax.sound) wiedergeben. Hier findest du ein Beispiel dafür.
Wenn die Datei ein *.mp3 ist, machst du es am geschicktesten über die externe Library (javazoom). Das ist ein Open Source Project mit dem du MP3 Dateien wiedergeben kannst.

Falls du dazu Fragen haben solltest nur zu. Du wirst dazu aber bestimmt auch zahlreiche Beispiele im Internet finden. 

Gruß

Fabio


----------

